# Superstitions



## Hauntful (Apr 21, 2004)

Is anyone here Superstitions? If you are then are you very or not that much Superstitions? What are something's you do in your day to day procedures? As for myself personally I am not Superstitions maybe more when I was a child like breaking a mirror you get seven years bad luck, and I would never walk under ladders, and Friday the 13th was a bad luck day. 

As for today I don't believe in any of them because nothing seem to happen. When my grandparents were my age I wouldn't doubt it that they were more superstitious in their days. Today sometimes my grandmother tosses salt behind her back an old superstition she carried for years, believing that if you throw a little spilled salt behind you in order to hit the devil in the eye to temporarily prevent further mischief.

I am carious who carries any of these Superstitions today through their daily living? Probably not much with today's generation as in our grandparents days.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm not very superstitious. Much like Witchcraft and ghosts, I find reading about superstitions interesting, but I don't put much faith in the effects of them.

I had bad luck long before I walked under that ladder.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

In some cases, Superstition is a gentle euphemism for Obsessive Compulsive Behavior.  

I myself am not superstitious. Like Zombie, I find reading about supernatural things to be fascinating and nothing more.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

I really am not. I tend to be strange but not into superstitions. I tend to think of them like placebos.... People who truly believe in them will have the effects of a superstition etc...


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

I'm superstitious!   I never open an umbrella in the house and I never walk under a ladder. Ok, don't laugh now but sometimes when I accidentally spill salt, I quickly grab a pinch of salt and toss it over my shoulder...  Well, I like black cats and I really don't mind Friday the 13th so I guess it's not too bad after all...


----------



## Citizen Tallee (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm with Z-F and Helspont... can't say that I myself am superstitious, but I do love reading about the various omens and superstitions that exist. Like the one that says you shouldn't leave raw chicken out all night and then eat it the next day. Hee hee... those crazy superstitions.


----------

